# When should you start using meds for heart failure?



## vienna (Jan 27, 2013)

Brahma has had heart problems since I adopted him. First I was told it was arrythmia, then a murmur, now its turning into congestive heart failure 

I actually went to the the vet because in the past 2 weeks, Brahma had three little seizures and wet himself. So he is on phenobarb now. We also did bloodwork and an X-ray. His heart is enlarged, there is some fluid in his lungs.

The vet actually told me that we could start medication for his heart now, or wait, because he was still at the very begining of CHF. I panicked and said I wanted to start treatment ASAP. So he prescribed Vetmedin, 1.25 capsules twice per day.

Reality hit when it came to paying the bill. Not only did the exam, bloodwork, and X-ray cost me $250, but on top of that the seizure pills are $15/month and the heart medication $60/month. So that will be $75 per month for the rest of his life... I'm not sure I can afford that. The vet said he's seen many dogs live for years on these meds (though realisticlly this is likely the exception, I assume).

If anyone has experience with heart failure... is it worth starting the Vetmedin now? Or wait a little bit until he has more symptoms? Are there cheaper drugs that I should be considering?

(I see my vet in 4 weeks for a follow-up bloodtest.)


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If this dog has fluid in the lungs, and his heart is enlarged I would start the treatment now. How old is this pup? I would think besides the vetmedin, he would be on lasix (furosemide) too. I had 2 dogs with it, one went 9 months, the other 6 months. They were on the older age spectrum. 9 years, and almost 14 years.


----------



## vienna (Jan 27, 2013)

He is 9 years old.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Our boy was put on Lasix/Salix and also Enalapril.

I would agree. I would want him on it as soon as possible.

Bless him and you as you care for him!


----------



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

My girl suffered from heart disease, murmur, enlarged heart...was on Enacard for only 8 months and went down hill really fast. If it wasn't for her ultrasound and starting her on it at that time I think we would of lost her sooner. She was only 7 years old too, we just lost her a few weeks :'(. The night before she passed I thought I was watching her heart jump out of her chest it was awful...but I highly recommend the earlier you start the meds the longer he will be able to spend with you. I know it's expensive, I'm still working on trying to pay vet bills from trips to the cardiologists, medications etc. but I always did what was best regardless.

Best wishes xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

